# Need Help for Led TV 32inch....



## vinayverma (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I want to buy full hd led tv and my budget is some where around 36 to 38 ? I can extend 1k or 2k. Could you please suggest some good led tv  with the below feature?

a. Full hd.
b. Smart Tv is not reuired (Optional ).
c. Best picture Quality.
d. Gaming console: I also want to connect my ps3.
e. I have one 2.1 Altect lansing speakers with 300 Watt sub woofer and that is having only one 3.5 mm jack. I would like to connect my speakers in led tv so that I can enjoy the great Sound.

I have sort listed some of the TV's below:

a. samsung UA32ES5600R

b. LG 32LS4600

c. Sony EX550 32inch

d. Samsung UA32EH5000R.

e. Panasonic E5d 32inch. 

Which is the most famous brand right now in terms of performance, life of a tv, PQ & TV pannel ?

Please advise me .. Thanks in Advance.

Vinay
Thanks & Regards


----------



## Minion (Jan 1, 2013)

Audition these models choose whatever you prefer
1) Philips 32PFL7977/V7(Passive 3D)
2)LG 32LM6200(Passive 3D)
3)Sony 32EX650(Non 3D)
4)Samsung UA32EH5000(Non 3D)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

go for Sony. it has got great picture quality. the xreality engine works great.

when gaming on the PS3, use the Game preset. the experience is awesome. the other presets are are astounding too. they have got the presets spot on and the viewing is a pleasure.


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 2, 2013)

Minion said:


> Audition these models choose whatever you prefer
> 1) Philips 32PFL7977/V7(Passive 3D)
> 2)LG 32LM6200(Passive 3D)
> 3)Sony 32EX650(Non 3D)
> 4)Samsung UA32EH5000(Non 3D)



Happy New year to everyone and Thanks for the Reply.

I can buy either Sony 32EX650 or Samsung UA32EH5600R (Wifi Dongle is free in samsung but I can buy for Sony if it's better than samsung)  but please tell me few things about this. Which one is better in every aspect ? I have never used samsung till this date but I heard samsung picture quality will become bad after 1 year. Is it true or it's just an rumor ? but in Sony it will remain same and it's also having long life...M not sure about this.. Both are good TV..SO please share your Ideas about these two models. Thanks in Advance...


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

The 32EX550 that you have short listed is not Full HD, its only HD Ready. 
The 32EX650 is Full HD...

If you are going with 2D Full HD 32" LED TV then you can look at the Sony 32EX650 or the Samsung 32ES5600.
Panasonic is more renowned for its Plasmas than LEDs, and LG is good if you want 3D...

If you want to connect your PS3 then the EX650 may be the best idea inside your budget...

However, I suggest that you visit any multi-brand retailer and compare all your short listed TVs yourself, and then decide which one you like best...


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 2, 2013)

eduku said:


> The 32EX550 that you have short listed is not Full HD, its only HD Ready.
> The 32EX650 is Full HD...
> 
> If you are going with 2D Full HD 32" LED TV then you can look at the Sony 32EX650 or the Samsung 32ES5600.
> ...



Hi Thanks for the reply...

I am confused between these two models Sony 32EX650 or the Samsung 32ES5600. I also want to know why people always prefer sony ? are they having long life in comparison to samung ? Is it right ? I also heard that samsung is making pannels for Sony so how sony is good if samsung are preparing pannels for them ? These are things  which is not allowing me to buy Sony EX650 32inch....? What is the best price for the both the TV's ? In sony we need to buy Wifi dongle as in samsung they are offering free of cost.. Please advise me...Thanks in Advance..


----------



## Minion (Jan 2, 2013)

From my experience Samsung t.v have good PQ in HD and when you use USB to play videos but same can't be said about SD PQ it doesn't have very good noise reduction.
While Sony chip (both bravia and x reality) have better noise reduction.PQ vastly depends on picture processing engine and panel used.even though Samsung is playing panel lottery their EH models provide very good PQ for price.you can get 32EH5000 for 30k while sony PQ is slightly better than Samsung but will cost you 38k which is way too costly.Smart t.v feature in tvs are nothing special you can even get it if you buy blu ray player from SAMSUNG.So don't make it a major factor in buying decision.
People prefer Sony due to its brand each and every brand has some good models and some very bad models it doesn't depends on brand.
Samsung is largest LCD tv seller in world so how do you think their products are bad.

Yes, Samsung makes panel for Sony mainly SPVA panels.

I would suggest you audition Philips 32PFL7977/V7 for the sole reason for getting idea about PQ.They use better panels than both sony and samsung even its picture processing is much powerful than both sony and samsung.

Philips 32PFL7977 use pixelperfect engine for your rough idea what improvement it does to PQ
SEE this link
*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-vi...-and-lcd-tvs/philips-32pfl9632d-121257/review

Its comes with Passive 3D too.


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 2, 2013)

Minion said:


> From my experience Samsung t.v have good PQ in HD and when you use USB to play videos but same can't be said about SD PQ it doesn't have very good noise reduction.
> While Sony chip (both bravia and x reality) have better noise reduction.PQ vastly depends on picture processing engine and panel used.even though Samsung is playing panel lottery their EH models provide very good PQ for price.you can get 32EH5000 for 30k while sony PQ is slightly better than Samsung but will cost you 38k which is way too costly.Smart t.v feature in tvs are nothing special you can even get it if you buy blu ray player from SAMSUNG.So don't make it a major factor in buying decision.
> People prefer Sony due to its brand each and every brand has some good models and some very bad models it doesn't depends on brand.
> Samsung is largest LCD tv seller in world so how do you think their products are bad.
> ...



thanks sir,

Can i go for this one? Samsung 5600 or shud i go for ex650?  in samsung m getting free wifi dongle but in sony i need 2 buyy....please let me know..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 2, 2013)

Why don't you go to a multi brand showroom and compare the two to decide ? 

Take some HD clips, SD clips with you to test PQ


----------



## Minion (Jan 2, 2013)

vinayverma said:


> thanks sir,
> 
> Can i go for this one? Samsung 5600 or shud i go for ex650?  in samsung m getting free wifi dongle but in sony i need 2 buyy....please let me know..



I woudn't recommend both of them they are expensive for what they offer get this instead LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA
LINK
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television - LG: Flipkart.com

And please don't call me sir we all here are friends.


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

vinayverma said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply...
> 
> I am confused between these two models Sony 32EX650 or the Samsung 32ES5600. I also want to know why people always prefer sony ? are they having long life in comparison to samung ? Is it right ? I also heard that samsung is making pannels for Sony so how sony is good if samsung are preparing pannels for them ? These are things  which is not allowing me to buy Sony EX650 32inch....? What is the best price for the both the TV's ? In sony we need to buy Wifi dongle as in samsung they are offering free of cost.. Please advise me...Thanks in Advance..



I think that you have your answer already, but just to repeat, visit any multi-brand showroom and compare them. 

Go for LG or Philips if you want 3D, as they come with Passive 3D, however I feel that 32 inch is a little on the smaller side to enjoy 3D content properly...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

eduku said:


> I think that you have your answer already, but just to repeat, visit any multi-brand showroom and compare them.
> 
> Go for LG or Philips if you want 3D, as they come with Passive 3D, however I feel that 32 inch is a little on the smaller side to enjoy 3D content properly...



True, a 32-inch screen IS a bit on the smaller side for watching 3D.  However, a simple solution to this would be to sit closer to the TV!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are considering ES5600 then don't even think of EH5000.
Apart from that in Sony EX650 and NX650 are good, don't think of any other set if you plan to buy sony only.
Panasonic is not that good.
I consider Samsung because sony doesn't play all video formats specially mkv format which for me is of major concern apart from that Sony models are priced higher than that of Sony.And if you buy ES5600 you get dongle for free while in sony you don't.
But really its tough call in Samsung ES5600 and Sony EX650/NX650


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 11, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> If you are considering ES5600 then don't even think of EH5000.
> Apart from that in Sony EX650 and NX650 are good, don't think of any other set if you plan to buy sony only.
> Panasonic is not that good.
> I consider Samsung because sony doesn't play all video formats specially mkv format which for me is of major concern apart from that Sony models are priced higher than that of Sony.And if you buy ES5600 you get dongle for free while in sony you don't.
> But really its tough call in Samsung ES5600 and Sony EX650/NX650



Hi That's the reason even I am getting confused. i saw some Philips led tv 6977 and 7977 but there reviews are not good. People are still sugessting me to go for samsung or either sony speciall samsung 5600r with free dongle. Even I also checked philips 7977 and it's not available right now in the marked due to some company stock issue... I haven't compared and I think it's coming with 1 year warrant but not sure wheteher it is having 3 or 1...

Is there any big difference between samsung UA32ES5600R and Sony EX560 32inch apart from wifi dongle ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2013)

^

Not a BIG difference, but EX650 has better PQ. But not extra 10k worth better PQ. So you can go with ES5600 if you are not getting the Philips mode.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2013)

vinayverma said:


> Hi That's the reason even I am getting confused. i saw some Philips led tv 6977 and 7977 but there reviews are not good. People are still sugessting me to go for samsung or either sony speciall samsung 5600r with free dongle. Even I also checked philips 7977 and it's not available right now in the marked due to some company stock issue... I haven't compared and I think it's coming with 1 year warrant but not sure wheteher it is having 3 or 1...
> 
> Is there any big difference between samsung UA32ES5600R and Sony EX560 32inch apart from wifi dongle ?



I have seen Philips 7977 in chroma it is clearly using superior panel it is having better contrast. if you are not able to find this particular model get an LG 32LM6200.


----------

